# Escoger el motor adecuado Proteus



## Meta (Abr 22, 2012)

Hola:

Usando el ¨Proteus 7.9 SP1, teniendo un motor universal. ¿Cuál es el indicado? Es de escobillas, funciona en alterna como continua. Usaré alterna.

El esquema que he hecho es este.





Saludo.


----------

